# Lithuanian: Išgelbėk nuo priešo baisaus



## chatkigazouille

Hello all!

I'm listening to this song on youtube, the name is Marija, Marija. I believe the lyrics ask the Blessed Virgin Mary for the protection against the enemy. Now, the part I don't understand is the following:

Išgelbėk nuo priešo baisaus

When I put this in google translate, it gives me "Save yourself from the terrible enemy". How can it be? I'm expecting that it would have been "Save us", but I guess that would be Išgelbėk mus? Am I understanding this wrong?
Appreciate the help!


----------



## AndrasBP

Hello,

Never trust Google Translate too much. The translation "save yourself" is definitely wrong.
"Išgelbėk" can mean "save me" or "save us" if there is no other object after the verb.


----------



## chatkigazouille

Thanks @AndrasBP that is the reason that I came here instead of just relying on Google translate.

My next question, knowing this, is how do I know the object in this case as 'mus' is definitely not there?


----------



## AndrasBP

Looking at the full text of the song, the lyrics are clearly written in the form of a prayer, where the subject "we" is understood. I believe this form of prayers is familiar to most people in Europe, see the Lord's Prayer: "give *us* today *our *daily bread, forgive *us our* sins, etc."

Also, there are phrases in the Lithuanian poem in which the first person plural (we) subject becomes evident:

pagelbėk *žmoniją *= save *humanity
Mes*, klystantys žmonės = *we*, misled people
Te*matome* viltį tiktai = *we *only *see *hope


----------



## chatkigazouille

Thanks @AndrasBP I'll take a look at this some more. I'll have more questions, definitely


----------

